# ERROR: app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14 failed

## Karvizzz

Kuten otsikossakin oli Dockbook sgml:n kääntö epäonnistuu.

Koetin etsiä ongelmasta lisää informaatiota mutta ainoa viittaus samaiseen ongelmaan on libusb:n päivityksen kanssa joka korkjaantui käyttämällä USE="-doc".

Osaako joku kertoa minulle mistä ongelma johtuu ja miten sen voi korjata?

Kävin lävitse jo lähteet: 

http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-hardened/msg_07004.xml

Jeps no kerran kooditagit eivät halunneet jostain syystä toimia niin liitän tähän vain pienen kuvauksen ongelmasta ja täydellisen kääntölogin saa tästä : 

http://pastebin.com/m2ebb373d

```

Calculating world dependencies  ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... ..... .... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 20) app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14 to /

 * docbook-utils-0.6.14.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                             [ ok ]

 * docbook-utils-0.6.14.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                               [ ok ]

 * docbook-utils-0.6.14.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                             [ ok ]

 * docbook-utils-0.6.14.tar.gz size ;-) ...                               [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking docbook-utils-0.6.14.tar.gz ;-) ...                           [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking docbook-utils-0.6.14.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14/work

 * Applying docbook-utils-0.6.14-elinks.patch ...

  [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14/work/docbook-utils-0.6.14 ...

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --libdir=/usr/lib64 --build=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating docbook-utils.spec

config.status: creating bin/Makefile

config.status: creating bin/jw

config.status: creating bin/sgmldiff

config.status: creating backends/Makefile

config.status: creating backends/man

config.status: creating backends/texi

config.status: creating frontends/Makefile

config.status: creating frontends/docbook

config.status: creating helpers/Makefile

config.status: creating doc/Makefile

config.status: creating doc/version

config.status: creating doc/refentry/Makefile

config.status: creating doc/man/Makefile

config.status: creating doc/HTML/Makefile

Making all in backends

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14/work/docbook-utils-0.6.14/backends'

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14/work/docbook-utils-0.6.14/backends'

Making all in bin

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14/work/docbook-utils-0.6.14/bin'

make[1]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14/work/docbook-utils-0.6.14/bin'

Making all in doc

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14/work/docbook-utils-0.6.14/doc'

Making all in refentry

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14/work/docbook-utils-0.6.14/doc/refentry'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14/work/docbook-utils-0.6.14/doc/refentry'

Making all in man

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14/work/docbook-utils-0.6.14/doc/man'

make[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14/work/docbook-utils-0.6.14/doc/man'

Making all in HTML

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14/work/docbook-utils-0.6.14/doc/HTML'

SGML_CATALOG_FILES=/etc/sgml/catalog \

   SGML_SEARCH_PATH=../..:../../doc:.. \

      jade -t sgml -i html -d ../../docbook-utils.dsl\#html \

         -V '%use-id-as-filename%' ../../doc/docbook-utils.sgml

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:8:19:E: "X21B6" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:9:19:E: "X21B7" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-amsa.ent:10:17:E: "X21D3" is not a function name

...

...

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat2.ent:124:19:E: "X017D" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat2.ent:125:17:E: "X017C" is not a function name

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/xml-dtd-4.1.2/ent/iso-lat2.ent:126:17:E: "X017B" is not a function name

make[2]: *** [api.html] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14/work/docbook-utils-0.6.14/doc/HTML'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14/work/docbook-utils-0.6.14/doc'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

 * 

 * ERROR: app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 662:   Called die

 * 

 * emake failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/app-text:docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14:20071012-100606.log'.

 * 

 * Messages for package app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14:

 * 

 * ERROR: app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *   ebuild.sh, line 1654:   Called dyn_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 990:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *   ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

 *   ebuild.sh, line 662:   Called die

 * 

 * emake failed

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/log/portage/app-text:docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14:20071012-100606.log'.

 * 

```

Jeps eli kaikki apu olisi tarpeen koska ilmeisesti muillakin on vastaavia ongelmia.

----------

